

Ask HN: Similar Image search - helwr

What are the alternatives to Gazopa, i tried to upload an image and search for similar but it is almost useless. Now with 'Google Similar Images' you cannot upload your own images as a search query.
======
jwegan
There is tineye.com that lets you upload pictures or use a URL. Tineye tries
to find identical images even though they have been resized or altered so I'm
not sure if that is exactly what you're looking for.

~~~
helwr
thanks, I've tried it , but it didn't work

returns zero results out of "1.6B indexed images"

